# Shimano US BAITRUNNER 4500 B Hammerpreis Legende



## am-angelsport (24. August 2011)

Hallo Angelfreunde,


* Shimano *​ * US BAITRUNNER 4500 B 
 *​ *[BTR4500B]*​ *Eine Rarität ist zurück !
*​ * jetzt zum Hammerpreis*​ 
Produktbeschreibung: ​ Den  Klassiker zu verbessern, war eine große Herausforderung für Shimano und  das völlig überarbeitete US Baitrunner Modell hat überzeugt. Die  integrierten technischen Eigenschaften erhöhen die Laufleistungen der  Baitrunner Rolle. Ob Dreiecksrotor, Dyna Balance oder Power Roller -  diese Rolle begeistert alle Karpfen-, Hecht-, Waller- und Meeresangler.​ 
*Merkmale:*  


Kaltgeschmiedete Aluminium Spule
XT7 Gehäuse
Dyna Balance
Hypergear
Oversized Power Roller
Kaltgeschmiedetes Getriebe
Super Stopper II
Biogrip
 

Details: ​ 

Gewicht: 629 g
 

 Kugellager: 3 + 1 Walzenlager
 

Schnurfassung: 0,30mm - 290m / 0,35mm - 210m

 

 Übersetzung: 4,8 : 1
 

Schnureinzug pro Kurbelumdrehung: 94cm 

 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...NNER-4500-B-Hammerpreis-Legende_p10819_x2.htm








http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...NNER-4500-B-Hammerpreis-Legende_p10819_x2.htm

bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar. 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 



bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.
Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

